# SD on TJ



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone have an SD on a TJ? Just bought one used (2009) wanted to see people liked it. Also looking for used push plates if anyone is selling!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A SuperDoody?


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

*no, the fisher sd*

Fisher SD plow


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher played with there naming system and I cant keep up. what size SD I think the SD was only available in 6 1/2 and 7 1/2 from at least 1986 (when I got my first jeep plow) until they came out with the homesteader then they dropped the 6 1/2 and changed the 7 1/2 name to HD same plow, new name.

Ive used the 7 1/2 SD plow on my Jeeps since 1987 my friend has used them on his jeeps since 1988. add air shocks to the front and #300 of ballast to the rear.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I got the 7 1/2. just need push plates...7163...correct? I took your advise about going with the 7 1/2 instead of the 6 1/2. Which air shocks would you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

your gunna be happy you went with 7'6'' compared to the 6'8''.... The SD is a great plow! Good luck! post pics when you get her all mounted up.....


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll post pics when it setup


----------

